# I'll huff and I'll puff



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Wolves are at the door!!! A sheepherder killed a wolf in Franklin basin this week, it was on the Idaho side of the state line. So Utah can tout it is still wolf free, ha ha.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

It's inevitable will have wolves just like Idaho in a few years sadly enough. Kill em!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Woooah, that was a close call. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Bet ya they're already here!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> Bet ya they're already here!


Bet your right. Bet they've been here for a while. They trapped one in Moragn a few years ago. You think it was the only one to wander south? :shock:


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Does that mean the herder is going to be deported? :shock:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

They trapped one near tremonton too a while ago. At least that's what some of the fellas on this forum have said.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

yep they trapped one in tremonton maybe 6 years ago now on a friend of mines place.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

hemionus said:


> Does that mean the herder is going to be deported? :shock:


I'm not sure I get that.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

lehi said:


> They trapped one near tremonton too a while ago. At least that's what some of the fellas on this forum have said.


They had one a couple years ago that turned out to be a coyote that caused a big stir. That's what I heard atleast.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I have personally seen three wolfs in Utah two of which were right on the Utah Idaho boarder but the third was on the peaks above Brigham City I saw him three days in a row chasing around some does in the deep snow. They are for sure around but there numbers have not gotten out of control yet. And i say yet because they will get out of control if something is not done about it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a friend who ranches up in Portage and who swears up and down that he saw a group of wolves running across the hillside one day, one of which was black. Coyotes don't have a black phase.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Evidentialy some people have a hard time picking up sarcasm.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Evidentialy some people have a hard time picking up sarcasm.


You just figured that out? :O•-:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Evidentialy some people have a hard time picking up sarcasm.
> 
> You just figured that out?


Ah, you can both go blow something down. Wolf paranoia is nothing to make light of.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:O||:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Wouldn't a healthy population of wolf in Utah only make the big game herds stronger?

Just look at how strong a predator like the cougar makes the deer herd. :roll: 

But we all accept a healthy cougar population don't we. 

Personally I think its a total lost cause. Lost in the 80s.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've personally seen a wolf in utah on two different occassions. I've seen coyotes, cougars, bears and none scared me as much as this wolf. I had my two dogs and wife with me each time. My dogs had their hackles up, tail tucked and ran right to my side, way before we seen it. I unholstered my gun as the wolf just crept around us(it stayed about 100 yards away) and never took his eyes off us. I called the DNR and told them what had happened and they said i wasn't the first to report the wolf and they were looking into it. Long story short, we hiked in that area once a week for about 6 months and months later we seen it again. This time from a distant. Place is now private property and they won't let anyone on.


----------



## Vern21 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm up by cache Valley and were we camp all summer we have a sheep herder that is always around and he tells us When he sees big game and where they are at. "Hint become friends with sheep herders" Last year he saw 3 wolves on multiple days never got close enough to shoot but he said he wouldn't hesitate when he got a chance can't wait to talk to him this year. lets keep them out of Utah, would hate to see our elk populations dwindle like everyone elses


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

And yet no pics. 

Did I tell you about that time I saw bigfoot?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> And yet no pics.
> 
> Did I tell you about that time I saw bigfoot?


You're late to the party, Dukie. The DWR confirmed that there are wolves in Utah:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/index....icts-what-a-utah-livestock-owner-should-know-


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> > And yet no pics.
> >
> > Did I tell you about that time I saw bigfoot?
> 
> ...


I don't doubt the rare wolf; but I'm sorry when I hear "yep me an Jed saw wolves four times" I laugh. Also on the sheepherder source most of those guys are from Peru and don't have any idea what a wolf looks like.

Now where are the pics???


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Evidentialy some people have a hard time picking up sarcasm.
> >
> > You just figured that out?
> 
> ...


You are missing the point. :roll: All I was saying is the original poster was being sarcastic about wolf's being in Utah. Most people already know that, but then we ten people coming on here as if they are pointing this out to everyone, it is common knowledge in my opinion at this point. So since there are wolves coming into Utah, I should just go around pissed all the time. Well let me try this out and let me know how I do.

Listen here you little pieces of s***, there are wolves in Utah and if you aren't careful they will bite you in the a** when you aren't looking. Now quit your joking around you douche bags.

8) :O•-:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Can somebody at least photoshop a wolf pic and post it? With camera phones all these first hand accounts of wolf sighting somebody had to have taken a pic.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The two I saw were from about 300 yards away. It was one of those wintery, overcast day, when everything looks like its in grey scale. I have a cheap digital camera so all you'd see are a couple of black dots on a frozen lake bed. I saw these just west of the Utah/Wyoming border, north of Evanston, in January 2008.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You are missing the point. All I was saying is the original poster was being sarcastic about wolf's being in Utah.


No, I didn't miss the point. My reply was intended to be as sarcastic as the post.


----------



## 3meand3myself (Jul 13, 2010)

:evil: Seriously, how long before the results come back that it was a full wolf up Franklin Basin? Bet they don't find any animal in his stomache when they cut it open, only dog food.


----------



## 3meand3myself (Jul 13, 2010)

The "wolf" shot tuesday was a pet dog. Get over yourselves and stop making such a big deal. I can assure you that dog did not kill anything. The sheepherder got worried and shot him...Take your sheep and livestock elsewhere or don't complain when they're killed in the wild, they weren't ment to be there. :evil:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > You are missing the point. All I was saying is the original poster was being sarcastic about wolf's being in Utah.
> 
> 
> No, I didn't miss the point. My reply was intended to be as sarcastic as the post.


  :mrgreen: :O•-: :lol:


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So, where's the pet dog? The story I read, the animal was taken to Pocatello and confirmed it was a wolf, not a woof. The Bear River Range goes a long ways up and if wolves are in Rexburg, then it's straight shot south. Wolves were found on the Green River in Wyoming last year, if I remember right. So, a wolf was trapped in Morgan a couple years back. How'd it get here? Could it be that the dirty little buggers came in from north of here, and where did they get here from? Probably through Cache Valley.

If all of the sightings are true, and I believe they are, then inaction and unpreparedness will lead to a big mess. The mess could be something like the the big mess on the southern border.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

The only source I can find that says it is a puppy is 3me...

My guess is that Elk Guide 4 Life got a new handle to try and rile everybody up on an issue that is overwhelmingly going to be one sided on this forum.


----------

